# What are the coolest malawi cichlids in your perspective



## Squege56 (Apr 19, 2011)

Name there name and if they are mildly aggressive of super aggressive of moderate just want some ideas.


----------



## esparzar1 (Jun 14, 2009)

Depends on what you're talking about for Malawi species....I've never kept a peacock or Hap tank, so I can only speak on mbunas. For me it's what's the most multiple colors I can get outta a fish. Like my Met. Zebra Long Pelvic...I love that fish. He has a yellow to brown bottom half with purple/blue body and golden yellow vertical stripes. He also has a bit of black in him. i also love the long fins....He's very colorful, and that's what I look for. I'd take a pic of him but I have a really crappy camera and my internet at home is all jacked up...lol....here is a pic of what he almost idnentically looks like

http://bluegrassaquatics.com/pseudotrop ... elvic.html


----------



## bearded lab (Apr 28, 2010)

I keep otopharynx lithobates z-rock, but also think that the lethrinops species are really cool. The lithobates I would categorize as completely non-aggressive when not spawning, but mildly to moderately aggressive during the few days after a female has begun to hold. I have heard that most lethrinops are peaceful to mildly aggressive.


----------



## kyboy (Oct 30, 2009)

Met. Membe Deep & Met. Chailosi. IME both are mildly aggressive, both have nice colors & the females aren't drab.


----------



## GTZ (Apr 21, 2010)

DEMASONIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII, sorry, Pseudotropheus demasoni.
High conspecific aggression, otherwise, moderately aggressive.


----------



## flyn dutchmn (Mar 1, 2011)

GTZ said:


> DEMASONIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII, sorry, Pseudotropheus demasoni.
> High conspecific aggression, otherwise, moderately aggressive.


+1


----------



## slh666 (Jun 10, 2007)

Crabos
Aratus
Kenyi

3 of my faves obviously more aggressive.

Also Icy Blue Grashakei are nice to look at beautiful fish.


----------



## GTZ (Apr 21, 2010)

slh666 said:


> Crabos
> Aratus
> Kenyi
> 
> ...


I think you mean Pseudotropheus crabro, Melanochromis auratus and Metriaclima lombardoi.
And Metriaclima greshakei (Albino)


----------



## mokujin22 (Jan 19, 2010)

I'm more of a hap guy, so here's mine:

Fossochromis rostratus. The least aggressive of the commonly available 12"+ Malawi cichlids. Males show a blue/purple/black color not found on any other Malawi cichlids. Constantly sifting, moving *LOTS* of sand. Toss in some blue "follower" Placidochromis and watch some really great behavior.

Another gentle giant is the Mara Rocks Protomelas spilonotus. Males get about 10"-12" and by far the least aggressive Protomelas I've kept. They are true open-water haps and will spend a lot of time towards the top of the tank.. I think they're the only Protomelas that is a natural surface feeder.

Arictochromis chrysti is cool in it's shear aggression and destructive capacity as an adult. Their mouth is scaled more like a largemouth bass than a cichlid and that beak is just plain ridiculous.

If you're looking for behavior in haps/peacocks/mbuna, the best way to observe it is to keep species tanks or groups of fish. Otherwise, they're all just pretty single males picking on each other and looking for you to feed them.


----------



## xxbenjamminxx (Jan 22, 2011)

GTZ said:


> DEMASONIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII, sorry, Pseudotropheus demasoni.
> High conspecific aggression, otherwise, moderately aggressive.


LOL So I take it your enjoying them? Hope you are and I as Well have become a big fan of the Pseudotropheus demasoni. Up to 5 Holding for sure now.

Have no idea what I am gonna do with all these. :roll:


----------



## gatorbaiter (Feb 12, 2011)

I got to throw my 2 cents in. I am a huge fan of the metriaclima msobo. Males are amazing looking and females give a good yellow look to the tank. Imo this species is moderately aggressive. My male is top dog in my tank, but doesn't constantly chase other fish around. Everynow and then he will "demostrate" to the others when they get out of line so to speak  But nothing serious


----------



## bearded lab (Apr 28, 2010)

+1 Never had them, but I am always amazed at their stunning coloration when I see them in pics and vids.


----------



## cjacob316 (Dec 4, 2008)

My two favs are my

Labeotropheus fuelleborni Charo 'White Belly' 
Cynotilapia sp. 'Mbamba' Mpanga Rocks

neither of them are overly agressive, but the Cyno male is like a pitbull when it comes to his territory. Still waiting for the fuelles to mature to see what they are like


----------



## dotbomb (Jan 5, 2011)

Cyn. Lion "Mara Rocks" is my favorite in my tank right now.

I have a moderately aggressive to aggressive tank in general and these guys rule it at the moment.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

GTZ said:


> DEMASONIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII, sorry, Pseudotropheus demasoni.
> High conspecific aggression, otherwise, moderately aggressive.


+2


----------



## misterted (Sep 12, 2003)

All Cynotilapias are a ton if fun. They arent overly aggressive and have interesting behavior.
So pick your favorite color and go fr it.

Also, ps. Flavus are great, a bit aggressive but very cool.


----------



## jordanroda (May 4, 2006)

GTZ said:


> DEMASONIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII, sorry, Pseudotropheus demasoni.
> High conspecific aggression, otherwise, moderately aggressive.


 =D> =D> :thumb:


----------



## jordanroda (May 4, 2006)

xxbenjamminxx said:


> Up to 5 Holding for sure now.
> 
> Have no idea what I am gonna do with all these. :roll:











opcorn:


----------



## mmz3 (Sep 7, 2009)

my favorite would have to be Protomelas sp. "Steveni Taiwan" (Taiwan Reef) both reg and albino. not overyly agressive but will hold his own.

and a close second is Sciaenochromis fryeri i love them for there very bright matalic blue, with a nice white blaze, and you might get a "flash" of yellow in the pelvic/tail fins. they also color up very fast.


----------



## DrgRcr (Jun 23, 2009)

Just about all of them! They all have a unique beauty of them in their own way.

But if I had to choose(biased!), for mbuna I would lean toward the Afras as well. Even a couple of my females light up like the male on occasion. A close second would be Elongatus Chailosi, followed by the Marmalade Cat Fuelleborni.

For Haps and Peacocks, it's tough. I do like the Z-Rock O. Lithobates, but I've become a big fan of my O. Tetrastigma. He has some subtly stunning colors and markings.


----------



## car0linab0y (Aug 10, 2009)

Cobwe's, Labs, Acei... and of course Demasoni. I like deep, distinct colors.


----------



## davidsrego (Apr 10, 2011)

mokujin22 said:


> Fossochromis rostratus. The least aggressive of the commonly available 12"+ Malawi cichlids. Males show a blue/purple/black color not found on any other Malawi cichlids. Constantly sifting, moving *LOTS* of sand. Toss in some blue "follower" Placidochromis and watch some really great behavior.


Every time I see an adult Fossochromis rostratus I can't help but with my tank was about a 100 gallons larger.


----------



## fish_addiction (Sep 29, 2009)

jordanroda said:


> GTZ said:
> 
> 
> > DEMASONIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII, sorry, Pseudotropheus demasoni.
> ...


+4


----------



## Nina_b (Jan 3, 2011)

I have to give one to the yellow lab. They're in almost every tank, which is why they won't get a 'special mention', but that's exactly what makes them so cool. Need yellow? Need fish that won't eat/kill/maim everything else, but that can live with eaters/killers/maimers? Need personality, and fry every few weeks? A harem of yellow labs, that's the one!


----------



## Nina_b (Jan 3, 2011)

labidochromis caeruleus, pardon my common name.


----------



## mbudd (Dec 10, 2009)

my fav is afra cobue .albino cobue also srt hongi :thumb:


----------



## nlui220 (Feb 2, 2010)

I'm with Mokujin22 on the Fossochromis Rostratus. Peaceful and simply stunning.

Placidochromis sp. Jalo, Otopharynx Lithobate Zimbabwe, Aulonocara sp. Turkis would next on the list.


----------



## juststayinthecave (Dec 23, 2010)

http://s1080.photobucket.com/albums/j33 ... %20update/

Cyrtocara moorii. Not too aggresive and beautiful colour and shape.


----------



## jgc2003 (Mar 10, 2011)

fish_addiction said:


> jordanroda said:
> 
> 
> > GTZ said:
> ...


+5


----------



## exasperatus2002 (Jul 5, 2003)

O. lithobates Z-Rock --- I dont have one yet but I want too.
Auloncara sp. Lwanda --- Beautiful colors!!! Unfortunately mine didnt last long as a borleyi killed him after a month.
Aulonocara Ngara Flametail--- Almost as beautiful as a Lwanda peacock.

Im not really into Mbuna but P. demasoni is stunning.


----------



## Squege56 (Apr 19, 2011)

Metriaclima sp. "dolphin" (Ndonga) is my favorite fish its just a awsome looking fish when an adult.


----------



## gverde (Mar 3, 2010)

I am a hap and peacock guy myself. I have a 11" Fossorochromis rostratus and is one of my favorites also. His colors are awsome, he eats like a pig and is kind of comical in behavior. I also like my large Phenochilus Tanzania and Cyrtocara moorii. They are both peaceful but very friendly.
For peacocks I like the Ngara Flametail and Rueben Red.


----------



## eoconnor (Nov 24, 2006)

I'll shout out a couple that I haven't seen mentioned yet....and I've kept haps but mbuna take it for me

Labidochromis sp. Hongi...super red top kimpuna.....moderately aggresive but highly aggresive conspecific...

if you can find the really purple strains with fire red dorsals they get amazing barring with mood swings, are super personable towards owners and have very very interesting spawning ritual..females are a pale lilac with orangish top and can show barring as well

Melanochromis Cyanerhabados...moderate aggresion towards others, highly aggresive conspecific, again, great coloration and pattern on males, and females also have blue and black horizontal barring

Cynotilapia Afra sp. 'hara' or 'galireya reef' ....great color patterns and behaviour, females far from drab like most afras....


----------

